
Show HN: Lispex, a lisp interpreter in Elixir - farazhaider
https://github.com/farazhaider/lispex
======
farazhaider
Author here. A detailed blog post about this project can be found here
[https://medium.com/@sfhrizvi/writing-lispex-a-lisp-
interpret...](https://medium.com/@sfhrizvi/writing-lispex-a-lisp-interpreter-
in-elixir-423cd2c439ac)

